# Talk me out of adding a sunroof



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am REALLY considering that Webasto sunroof I have seen only a few times no matter where I look online...Has anyone seen one of these? Done it? Say in like 20 years when I still have this thing and want to remove it, because of course this thing will be worth a butt load lol......I imagine you could take it to a body shop and they could remove it, weld a roof on and paint it...I just really want a sunroof...

Can I get the sunroof installed for under a grand?

Also are those Webasto flush mount and do they look okay closed? Alot of aftermarket sunroofs stick up as much as half an inch all the way around...so I am curious...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a place in Pensacola, Fl just east of here that does that kind of work for 1,500 to 2,000. The problem is that it will greatly weaken the overall strength and rigidity of your car. You might get some nasty body twisting sounds that weren't there before, then again, you might not. I've already looked into it myself, since our winters are in the 50-75 degree range, and decided not to do it.
Dustin.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I get what you say about structural rigidity, how many crossbars does the roof have? I am considering using my studsensor to see if they will register...Has anyone ever seen or driven in a GTO with the Webasto 710?There is a place neart where I live that does ALOT of aftermarket sunroofs and the roofs look much better than the crappy ones from the 80s and 90s.

This is my weekend car and really miss having a sunroof but I don't wanna screw up this car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

mlyon said:


> I get what you say about structural rigidity, how many crossbars does the roof have? I am considering using my studsensor to see if they will register...Has anyone ever seen or driven in a GTO with the Webasto 710?There is a place neart where I live that does ALOT of aftermarket sunroofs and the roofs look much better than the crappy ones from the 80s and 90s.
> 
> This is my weekend car and really miss having a sunroof but I don't wanna screw up this car.


What about headroom? I'm 6 ft tall and I had very little headroom to spare in the GTO. If a sunroof intrudes even an inch you may have to ride around with the seat lowered all the way. At that point, you might as well turn your ball cap backwards and drape your wrist over the top of the steering wheel.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

the holden monaros had a sunroof option direct from the factory. it's made by webasto...

lots of GTO's have had it installed

http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> the holden monaros had a sunroof option direct from the factory. it's made by webasto...
> 
> lots of GTO's have had it installed
> 
> http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm


I didnt know the Monaro had the webasto in it

So does this mean that a Monaro at the factory that all they do is cut a hole in the roof and install it...or do they add additional bracing, etc? I am seriously considering doing this as I REALLy miss a sunroof and don't wanna sell this car for something else.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8615&page=2&highlight=SUNROOF+INSTALLED

This guy had a new sunroof installed. It's just a hole in the sheetmetal. I believe a new headliner is used as well. 

There's zero issue with structural bracing, etc. 

What's funny is that I'd never buy a car without a sunroof before -- but now avoid them because I never, ever use them except as a vent on hot days.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

not sure of the details but I can point you to a few threads...
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50367&highlight=factory+sunroof
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96342&highlight=factory+sunroof
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125623&highlight=factory+sunroof
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73375&highlight=factory+sunroof

I guess you could also email webasto and report back here what they say...


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am going to go to a few dealers/installers of these Webasto sunroofs in the next few weeks...It sounds like alot of us want to do this but are wary which is wierd to me cause I am afraid to do stuff to the engine for the same reason...lol

Also thanks for the info with the linke on ls1gto...I will prbbaly use my tax refund to do this...I still cant believe that GM did not offer this an option...


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Auto Trim Design.. that's what our dealership uses, and my manager has used for over 20 years. In that time, he's never heard a complaint, and it gets a warranty as well. They do really, really good work. Not sure if they're in your area though. And around here, it's $995. Prices may vary from various locations, not sure.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I have seen a guy with one installed, and later talked to him at a parking lot, He said overall is fine but he say when he lets one of the window down anywhere between 1-5 inchs with sunroof open he gets this werid pressure/sound and he says it will hurt youre ear unless you let it down more or let the other one down it goes away.

Know what he talking abou I has the same problem in 2006 doge caiber that i rented for a weekend you would get it unless you let some another window down. 

Buy the way this all happen on highway speed


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am gonna all for quotes this week...Ill let you know what I find


----------

